
Jupyter Themes – Custom Jupyter Notebook Themes - TheCrott
https://github.com/dunovank/jupyter-themes
======
TheCrott
There's another jupyter themes posted in here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10332018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10332018)

but this one I posted is better alternative, as it have more theme options

